# Can i know about subclass 188(A) business innovation stream of Queensland state ? Are nominating or they have stopped for a while?



## zh8083060 (2 mo ago)

I have applied for business innovation stream program subclass 188(A) in Queensland state but my case office said to me that Queensland has just paused nominations and they are going to resume this again very soon? Can anyone tell me that is this news is confirm?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

zh8083060 said:


> I have applied for business innovation stream program subclass 188(A) in Queensland state but my case office said to me that Queensland has just paused nominations and they are going to resume this again very soon? Can anyone tell me that is this news is confirm?


The Migration Queensland Business Program is temporarily suspended for the 2022-23 program year.

Migration Queensland’s business nomination program (BIIP) will be temporarily suspended from *8 November 2022*, as MQ has fulfilled our interim allocation for business nominations. 

MQ is now waiting for further clarification from Home Affairs regarding the Queensland BIIP allocation. 






MQ - Business Program


Migration Queensland (MQ) is the state nominating body for the Queensland government and a business unit of TIQ.




migration.qld.gov.au


----------



## zh8083060 (2 mo ago)

Thanks how long it might take?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

zh8083060 said:


> Thanks how long it might take?


As it is temporarily suspended for the 2022-23 program year, it might not open again until July 2023.

But, depending on circumstances, it _could_ open earlier.


----------

